# Chester Our Blind and Deaf Dog



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 29, 2016)

He may be blind and deaf but he still gets around pretty good.


He nose still works so now when we play fetch he can either smell it when he gets close or he may touch it with a foot.I didn't see it happen but I believe he poked his left eye on a branch that fell from one of the maple trees.


----------



## leigti (Nov 29, 2016)

All dogs are the best. Even blind and deaf ones. My previous dog was 17 years old when she passed, deaf and blind. But she got around well also. What kind of dog is he and how old is he? Where did you get him?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 29, 2016)

He is a mix supposed to be a boston but looks to have some french bulldog, he is just 12 years old. He originated at that long yard sale in Tenn, he went thru several homes before we adopted him in Dec 2004.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 29, 2016)

Cool Chester!!!!!


----------



## wellington (Nov 29, 2016)

For sure has Boston in him. Dogs truly are humans best friend!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a soft spot for that name. last year I lost "my" Chester. A 15 year old Chihuahua from issues from an enlarged heart.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2016)

That's a hard thing to protect - bulgy-eyed dogs that can't see. My daughter has a blind old Jack Russell and she's always injuring her eyes.

Chester has a good life with you. He probably doesn't even worry about not being able to see or hear. My daughter has to go out on pee runs with her blind/deaf dog, otherwise she gets lost outside. You can't call her to see where she is because she can't hear you (they live on 5 acres).


----------

